# Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks. (bumped, don't panic)



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5644724

WTF?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Blech.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

What a joke.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Its good that we have depth.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

season over. were gunna be like 2-20 when boozer comes back.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



Bulls rock your socks said:


> season over. were gunna be like 2-20 when boozer comes back.


As he's just projected to miss 15 games, that would be an interesting record.

I'm more interested in what he did to break his hand on a day off.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



PD said:


> Its good that we have depth.


Gibson is alright.. but cmon losing boozer hurts alot early on


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Really wack...


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

so brutal. At least we got taj...

Looking on the bright side this should give tommy T a chance to really let his defense shine.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

If we're gonna lose him, might as well be now, pre-season has yet to start.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

GO GET MELO! We wouldn't miss a heartbeat if we traded Taj, James Johnson, 1st round picks, and Deng. Convince Denver!!!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Melo would play the 3 and the 4 at the same time?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

He tripped over a bag in his house and fell. Seriously.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Ugh.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

That's rough. Atleast he won't be missing eight weeks of the regular season, just the first fifteen or so games. Still though, hate to see that.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



garnett said:


> He tripped over a bag in his house and fell. Seriously.


Oy vey!

My first thought was, quick JJ, put that weight back on. We need ya back at the 4!


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



Dornado said:


> Melo would play the 3 and the 4 at the same time?


Huh? Is Kyle Korver and Kurt Thomas no longer on our team Dornado? 

Rose
Brewer
Korver/Thomas
Melo/Thomas
Noah


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Melo at the 4?

Yea, that fixes nothing.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

I knew he was not going to play a full season but damn, I did not expect him to get hurt away from Basketball. Hes going to miss what 15 or so games and I also expect him to get injured during the season, so I would not be surprised if he only plays 50 games next season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



JonH818 said:


> Huh? Is Kyle Korver and Kurt Thomas no longer on our team Dornado?
> 
> Rose
> Brewer
> ...


He was mocking someone elses post not being literal.. and ill tell you this if you have illusions of melo bein a solid 4 you are dreaming, he would just get mauled in the post..mauled


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Good grief, that didn't take long, did it Boozer.

IMO, this could slice up to 5 games off our total win count, and will make our victories even more challenging.

D-Rose needs to be ready to carry a huge load to start the season.

All I have to say is, thank goodness Taj Gibson is our backup PF. Will ease the sting a bit.

p.s. why couldn't this happen to one of the ambiguously gay trio?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



R-Star said:


> Melo at the 4?
> 
> Yea, that fixes nothing.


For a fifteen game stint it does.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

And Boom Goes the Dynamite...Boozer breaks his hand, Cutler has a Concussion, Bears O-Line is exposed on national tv. This has been a craphole of a day for Chitown.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> And Boom Goes the Dynamite...Boozer breaks his hand, Cutler has a Concussion, Bears O-Line is exposed on national tv. This has been a craphole of a day for Chitown.


Tell me about it. Boozer and the Bears, ouch. I went to watch the white sox win... but even that was bittersweet as it might be Paul Konerko's last day in a White Sox uniform. Add a crappy day from my fantasy team, and I'm pretty much out on the sports fan ledge tonight.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Boozer explains what happened:

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/104248954.html


----------



## easy (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Better now than the end of the season. 

Bad thing is, its the preseason and this is the time to build continuity and chemistry

Good thing is we still have Taj and he is more than a capable PF. I can see Taj having a 6th man of the year type of season

Hopefully Boozer heals faster than the 8 weeks and hopefully this minor setback will be a blessing in disguise


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Thing is, I expected Boozer to miss 15-20 games like he usually does...

I was just hoping the Bulls would get a feel for Boozer early in the season. I want to see how he and Noah play together down low, and how Rose-Boozer works on the pick and roll.

The waiting game sucks. 

For a winning perspective, it won't affect our win count too much; but then again, I expect Orlando, Boston, Chicago, Atlanta, and perhaps Milwaukee to be very close in wins. Losing an extra 3 or 4 games from missing Boozer could be the difference between #2 seed and #5/6 seed.

I guess playoffs is where is really matters, though.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

WHICH HAND IS IT? They don't say in any article. I think it would make a difference. If he broke the non shooting hand, it wouldn't be nearly as bad? I don't play basketball nor have I ever broken a hand so I have no clue but I'm just assuming. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



JonH818 said:


> WHICH HAND IS IT? They don't say in any article. I think it would make a difference. If he broke the non shooting hand, it wouldn't be nearly as bad? I don't play basketball nor have I ever broken a hand so I have no clue but I'm just assuming. Anyone have any thoughts?


the right hand:



> The Bulls will be without Carlos Boozer, likely for about eight weeks with a broken right hand above the pinky, because Boozer said he tripped over a clothes bag he neglected to put away and fell on his *right hand*.
> 
> With his hand heavily bandaged, Boozer met with reporters at the Berto Center Sunday night after practice and confirmed the freak accident. He said he’ll have surgery Tuesday morning and predicted he’d return “stronger than ever.”
> 
> “I was in my house and came around the corner, the doorbell was ringing and tripped over a bag,” Boozer said about the bag of clothes he’d had with him while staying at a hotel early in camp before going to his home. “I put my arm down to try to brace myself. I broke my fifth metacarpal, the pinky one. I’ll get surgery Tuesday and do my rehab and conditioning and be around the guys."


http://blogs.bulls.com/2010/10/boozer-explains-the-bad-break/


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

*THE SEASON HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET!!!* :mad2:

Why hath Good Hope forsaken me like this?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



yodurk said:


> Losing an extra 3 or 4 games from missing Boozer could be the difference between #2 seed and #5/6 seed.


#2 Seed? Yodurk, are you serious?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



taco_daddy said:


> *THE SEASON HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET!!!* :mad2:
> 
> Why hath Good Hope forsaken me like this?


"I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us." - Ro. 8:18

Not quite in context, but it suffices for the situation. 

Fear not, Taco Man! Boozer being out forces the Bulls' hand in several ways:

1) Develop James Johnson
2) Develop Omer Asik
3) Rely more on backcourt offense, especially DRose, 
4) Help Kurt Thomas get in shape
5) Help Taj to continue his development.
6) gives Thibo a cover while he continues to develop as a head coach.

The Bulls will be worse while Boozer is out, but it will help them in the long run.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



taco_daddy said:


> #2 Seed? Yodurk, are you serious?


Well I'm not, and never was, predicting the #2 seed. Just saying that #2 seed is (or rather, "was") our ceiling. 

#6 seed is our floor; and likely still is, save for disastrous injury issues. 

My prediction is (was) somewhere in between. Ask me a week ago and I say #4 seed. The Boozer injury may push us down a slot. IMO, we can still stay ahead of Milwaukee if you put a gun to my head.

My underlying point is just that I see very little space between ORL, BOS, CHI, ATL, and MIL. If all those teams are healthy it will ultimately come down to match ups and luck.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



taco_daddy said:


> #2 Seed? Yodurk, are you serious?



Who besides Miami would you guarantee will have a better regular season record?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

i think the bulls were better off without boozer anyway. boozer makes them better but not by much. taj gibson is capable of developing into a nice starting PF in this league. that boozer contract is going to look very bad when the bulls end up playing uninspiring ball when he comes back.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

A Sonny Weems banner?!

Wow, I thought I have seen it all.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



jnrjr79 said:


> Who besides Miami would you guarantee will have a better regular season record?


Touche


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



taco_daddy said:


> Touche



Heh. I'm not declaring the Bulls would have had the #2 with a healthy Boozer all year, but there's no other team I would feel free guaranteeing would have a better record than Miami. Boston is more talented, but they have so many old players that I could see them coasting a bit. Orlando might have a better record, but I wouldn't be totally confident of that.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



jnrjr79 said:


> Heh. I'm not declaring the Bulls would have had the #2 with a healthy Boozer all year, but there's no other team I would feel free guaranteeing would have a better record than Miami. Boston is more talented, but they have so many old players that I could see them coasting a bit. Orlando might have a better record, but I wouldn't be totally confident of that.


I seriously doubt the Bulls get the #2 slot, but you're right, there is no other team besides Miami that definitely should have a better record. I think the Bulls will find a way to beat themselves. Hasn't that been the story with this team for most of its post-Jordan existence? I don't know how hard-nosed Thibadeau is going to be, and I don't know if the Bulls are going to over achieve. But upon reviewing the teams in the East I have to agree with you and Yodurk that the #2 slot isn't impossible for the Bulls.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



Good Hope said:


> "I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us." - Ro. 8:18
> 
> Not quite in context, but it suffices for the situation.
> 
> ...


I don't have much of an opportunity, but I'd like to toot my own horn here and say that, for now,

1 and 2 are happening. I didn't think about developing Korver as an offensive weapon like Ray Allen ( should probably be 1A). Thibs is a smart dude. He's not going to sit on his hands and moan and groan about not having Boozer. This IS going to help the team in the long run. 

By the way, I've seen some vague report that the Bulls are investigating the accident. Good. If Boozer stops lying and starts facing up to his flaws and mistakes, even better!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



jnrjr79 said:


> Who besides Miami would you guarantee will have a better regular season record?


 Funny thing is, we're #2 right now and it isn't even Miami that's ahead of us. I doubt we finish the season at #2, but I'm just tripping how well we're doing so far.

Props to those of you who were far more optimistic than I....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Almost gave me a damn panic attack lol, I read the title and was like AGAIN!?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*

Thanks for the heart attack.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



yodurk said:


> Well I'm not, and never was, predicting the #2 seed. Just saying that #2 seed is (or rather, "was") our ceiling.
> 
> #6 seed is our floor; and likely still is, save for disastrous injury issues.
> 
> ...


Way to go out on a limb there, Yodurk!

My list of potential positives were mostly filled, I see, except for old James Johnson. Hope the NBDL stint does the trick instead. And I hope that Omer might gain more of Thib's trust.

But honestly, I couldn't have predicted that our record would be 33-14 with either Noah or Boozer or both out. 

Very nice season so far. Rose's development, Deng's development as a #3 option, and the emergence of Omer and the solidity of KT are the big stories, along with Thibs' defense, of course. 

Fun year!


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

slowly and surely, we are taking one game at a time.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Boozer breaks hand. Facing surgery. Out 8 weeks.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Almost gave me a damn panic attack lol, I read the title and was like AGAIN!?





garnett said:


> Thanks for the heart attack.


Don't worry, I almost caught myself with this one. I have the forum subscribed so when I went to my User CP to see if any new threads had been posted to, this was the last one I saw. And for a second I forgot I upped it and my initial thought was, "damn, Boozer is out again!" But I quickly recovered...


----------

